# Connecticut Cubers?



## DLXCubing (Jan 1, 2020)

Are there any cubers here who live in Connecticut? If so, can you specify where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airb0rn (Jan 2, 2020)

Yea I do near the Hartford area


----------

